# Name der Festplatte herausfinden



## geforceeee (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe die Ubuntu Netbook Remix Edition. Ich habe leider noch fast keine Ahnung von Linux. Um den Bootloader Grub2 zu konfigurieren, brauche ich den Namen einer Festplattenpartition, auf der eine Windows XP Version liegt. Bei Linux heißen die doch irgendwie komisch. Wo kann ich diesen Namen herausfinden? Unter "Dateien und Ordner" wird nur "Windows OS" als Laufwerk angezeigt. Das ist der Name, den ich noch unter XP der Partition zugewiesen habe? Wo finde ich die Linuxbezeichnung?

edit: Ich muss herausfinden, wo mein XP liegt. ICh glaube, dass ich sowas erhalten muss: /dev/sda2 (nur ein Beispiel). Was muss ich machen?



Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juni 2010)

Was genau wird dir denn beim Installationsprozess angezeigt?
Du willst also Linux nur als Zweitsystem, hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Ezio (6. Juni 2010)

In der Laufwerkverwaltung wird dir der Pfad zu Partition angezeigt.


----------



## Bauer87 (6. Juni 2010)

Die Laufwerke heißen nicht komisch — es gibt ein System, das für eine Partition immer den gleichen Namen erzeugt: Die Partitionen werden einfach durchgezählt. Die primären Partitionen heißen sda1 bis sda4 und die erweiterten sda5 bis sda8. Wenn du mehrere Platten hast, heißen die weiteren platten sdb, sdc und so weiter. Dabei ist völlig egal, was auf welcher Platte installiert ist — Windows nennt ja seine eigene Partition immer C:/, egal wohin nun physikalisch installiert wurde.

Am besten mountest du die Partitionen einfach, dann weißt du, was auf welcher liegt.


----------



## NCphalon (6. Juni 2010)

Ich meine Linux kann auch Volumebezeichnungen anzeigen... also wenn du unter Windows die Partition mit XP z.B. "System" nennst, sollte das auch unter Linux angezeigt werden.


----------



## midnight (6. Juni 2010)

Geh doch einfach nach der Größe! gib df -H ein und guck dann was passt (=

so far


----------



## geforceeee (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe den Namen mit der Datenträgerverwaltung herausbekommen. Danke für den Tipp. Außerdem habe ich das Prinzip der Namensgebung verstanden!

Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## Jared566 (8. Juni 2010)

Beim Bootloader geht das aber leider etwas anderst  dort musst du deine Partition nicht mit sdx sondern mit (hd0,1-x) angeben.

hier mal meine Grub2 Konfig:


```
menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" {
        insmod ntfs
        set root='(hd0,1)'
        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set aca2d913a2d8e33e
        chainloader +1
}
```

Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf: steig auf Grub1 um  der umstieg ist einfach und gut dokumentiert. Und die Konfiguration ist wesentlich einfache als bei grub 2 

Mfg Jared


----------



## Bauer87 (9. Juni 2010)

…dafür startet Grub2 einfacher und läuft auch ohne BIOS. Ich sehe Grub2 als komfortabler an, weil die Konfiguration besser automatisiert ist. Das ist so, als würde man auf eine Xorg-Version umsteigen, weil man da noch eine xorg.conf brauchte, um alle Auflösungen aufzulisten…


----------

